# Twijfel...twijfel...



## EricSW

Heren (dames?),

ik heb een klein vraagstukje. Ik heb een potje over om een horloge te kopen, zoals ik hier al eerder eens meldde heb ik mijn oog laten vallen op een BFK van Seiko. Nu heb ik vorige week ontdekt dat Seiko sinds een paar maanden een nieuwe duiker voert, die ook wel erg mooi is.

Het gaat om de SRP043. Nu ben ik dus sterk aan het twijfelen welke ik zal aanschaffen...

Hier staan ze naast elkaar (de BFK staat rechts):









(Plaatje geleend van Monsterwatches)

Moeilijk, moeilijk.....

Nu verwacht ik niet dat jullie de keuze maken, maar wilde het iig even delen...:-!


----------



## GuySie

De linker staat al maanden bij mij op de wishlist, dus je snapt wat mijn wijze raad is ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Hij is wel mooi hè... iets durder ook, maaar dat mag de pret niet drukken...

Over wishlist gesproken, ik heb zaterdag één van de horloges die ik heeeeeel graag een keer wil hebben eindelijk 's een keertje om de pols gehad bij de juwelier (had ik eigenlijk nog nooit gedaan) en hij was mooi! tering, daar ga ik nu echt voor sparen...

Ging om deze:










Zo mooi!!!! Maar nu eerst een Seiko... b-)


----------



## vanhessche

Ik zou voor de linkse gaan.
Gewoon het feit dat het een automaat is en de andere een kinetic.
(Dit is gewoon mijn persoonlijke mening hé ).


----------



## kris

vanhessche said:


> Ik zou voor de linkse gaan.
> Gewoon het feit dat het een automaat is en de andere een kinetic.
> (Dit is gewoon mijn persoonlijke mening hé ).


...idem links. als rechts een automaat zou zijn, dan rechts. succes.


----------



## Temperarely

EricSW said:


> Hij is wel mooi hè... iets durder ook, maaar dat mag de pret niet drukken...
> 
> Over wishlist gesproken, ik heb zaterdag één van de horloges die ik heeeeeel graag een keer wil hebben eindelijk 's een keertje om de pols gehad bij de juwelier (had ik eigenlijk nog nooit gedaan) en hij was mooi! tering, daar ga ik nu echt voor sparen...
> 
> Ging om deze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zo mooi!!!! Maar nu eerst een Seiko... b-)


Hoi Eric,

Volgens mij gaat dit model eruit. Misschien toch eerst "even" deze aanschaffen.

groet , Elf.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zou inderdaad ook voor de automatic gaan, Kinetic vind ik maar een net-niet oplossing. Dan liever gewoon quartz.


----------



## Ernie Romers

De linker spreekt mij het meeste aan. Succes.


----------



## EricSW

Bedankt allemaal, ik neig nu ook meer naar de automaat, heb er inmiddels wat meer over gelezen op het interweb en ga denk ik voor de automaat. Ik wil hem op de rikketikbeurs in oktober gaan bekijken en misschien meteen kopen op de stand van Rob van Monsterwatches...


----------



## EricSW

Temperarely said:


> Hoi Eric,
> 
> Volgens mij gaat dit model eruit. Misschien toch eerst "even" deze aanschaffen.
> 
> groet , Elf.


Ik vond het al gek dat de meeste foto's op het web van de tt1 chrono een andere wijzerplaat (met die golfjes erin) hebben. Jammer, want ik vind die strak zwarte gladde plaat een stuk fraaier, die heb ik ook omgehad namenlijk, heb ook een Meistertaucher omgehad met de nieuwe wijzerplaat, toonde wat 'grijzer' als die gladde. Bedankt voor de tip iig. Nu er ff eentje kopen zit er helaas niet in, moet ik toch echt een hele tijd voor sparen... Ding kost rond de 2000 euro...


----------



## MHe225

*Geen twijfel*

Die Oris is inderdaad wel heel erg fraai en als ik tussen de twee Seiko's moet kiezen dan lijdt het geen twijfel, links, de _automaat_. Heeft eigenlijk iemand een voorkeur voor de _kinetic_ uitgesproken? Geloof van niet.

Succes met de nu wel heel gemakkelijke keus ;-)

RonB


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Geen twijfel*



MHe225 said:


> Heeft eigenlijk iemand een voorkeur voor de _kinetic_ uitgesproken? Geloof van niet.


Ik heb op zich in principe niks tegen Kinetics, maar heb dan liever meteen de luxere modellen met auto relay en perpetual calendar en dat soort speelgoed. Vind de BFK niet zo sexy. En de linker is Seiko's iedereen-mod-z'n-SKX-om-naar-een-Sinn-model-dat-kunnen-wij-ook exemplaar - en nu wil het toeval dat ik helemaal niet zo gecharmeerd ben van Seiko styling, maar wel van Sinn b-)


----------



## HertogJanNL

De SRP043 staat ook op mijn verlanglijstje. Mooie combi van mijn voorliefde voor pilot/military en duik horloges. Doen dus :-!


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Geen twijfel*

Dat Kynetic probleem heb ik niet zo, alhoewel ik het eigenlijk ook wel weer erg fraai vind om een automaat te hebben, een 'echt' uurwerk dus, ipv een opgewaarde quartz...

Edit: Dat moet ik nuanceren; heb me iets meer verdiept in de materie, en een Kinetic uurwerk is ook een 'echt' uurwerk



GuySie said:


> En de linker is Seiko's iedereen-mod-z'n-SKX-om-naar-een-Sinn-model-dat-kunnen-wij-ook exemplaar - en nu wil het toeval dat ik helemaal niet zo gecharmeerd ben van Seiko styling, maar wel van Sinn b-)


Eens! Ik denk dat ik er wel uit ben, het wordt de Sinn-Seiko. Het enige is nog dat het kan zij dat ie 'in het eggie' tegenvalt en de BFK juist gaaf is, of dat ze allebei tegenvallen, dan staat hier binnenkort een ander bericht met wat ik in hemelsnaam moet gaan kopen...hahaha! (Luxeprobleem, ik weet het)


----------



## Sjors

Ik weet niet waarom, maar ik zou voor de rechter gaan. Ik vind de tanden wat mooier en de wijzerplaat ligt dieper. En als ie ook nog goedkoper is, is dat meegenomen. Wat is het probleem met kinetic eigenlijk? Ik heb er ook één gehad en die deed het prima. Ik heb hem een paar jaar geleden aan mijn moeder gegeven, die hem nog steeds zonder problemen en met trots draagt (veel beter dan jaren in een laatje liggen).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## EricSW

Ik weet het ook nog niet 100% zeker hoor, het topic heet nog steeds hetzelfde.... hahaha.

Eerst maar 's kijken hoe ze er in het echt uitzien en dan een keus maken, ben nog steeds gecharmeerd van de BFK..... blijft lastig...


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

BFK's worden ook nog wel eens op MP aangeboden.










Pompompompom b-)

Toch wel erg mooi ook. Behalve de wijzers. Die zou ik dicht willen hebben voor een betere afleesbaarheid.

Succes , Elf.


----------



## Koenta

EricSW said:


> Ik vond het al gek dat de meeste foto's op het web van de tt1 chrono een andere wijzerplaat (met die golfjes erin) hebben. Jammer, want ik vind die strak zwarte gladde plaat een stuk fraaier, die heb ik ook omgehad namenlijk, heb ook een Meistertaucher omgehad met de nieuwe wijzerplaat, toonde wat 'grijzer' als die gladde. Bedankt voor de tip iig. Nu er ff eentje kopen zit er helaas niet in, moet ik toch echt een hele tijd voor sparen... Ding kost rond de 2000 euro...


Sterker nog... Alle TT1 Chrono's gaan er uit 44mm 47 mm.
Het getoonde model in jouw post ( met de volledig zwarte plaat)is al lang uit de productie.
Als je er een wilt....... snel kopen:-!


----------



## EricSW

Zo leer je nog 's wat... Wel balen, want die zwarte plaat vind ik echt een stuk mooier. Morgen die bij de juwelier maar gaan halen dan... ;-) helaas niet.


----------



## EricSW

Koenta said:


> Sterker nog... Alle TT1 Chrono's gaan er uit 44mm 47 mm.
> Het getoonde model in jouw post ( met de volledig zwarte plaat)is al lang uit de productie.
> Als je er een wilt....... snel kopen:-!


Raar verhaal, ben er 's ingedoken en op het forum van Friendsoforis erachter gekomen dat het model TT1 met de zwarte wijzerplaat sinds 2007 vervangen is voor degene met de 'waves' op de plaat. Horloge wat ik dus bij de dealer heb omgehad is dus een drie jaar oud model... moet toch een stuk goedkoper mee kunnen dan toch? OUd model moeten ze toch goedkoper aanbieden? Hij ligt er nu voor de prijs van het nieuwe model.


----------



## Martin_B

EricSW said:


> Raar verhaal, ben er 's ingedoken en op het forum van Friendsoforis erachter gekomen dat het model TT1 met de zwarte wijzerplaat sinds 2007 vervangen is voor degene met de 'waves' op de plaat. Horloge wat ik dus bij de dealer heb omgehad is dus een drie jaar oud model... moet toch een stuk goedkoper mee kunnen dan toch? OUd model moeten ze toch goedkoper aanbieden? Hij ligt er nu voor de prijs van het nieuwe model.


Sterker nog, als deze drie jaar lang bij de juwelier (stil) heeft gelegen, vraag ik me af of hij niet beter gelijk een servicebeurt kan krijgen. Dus die kosten zou hij er in elk geval af moet halen.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Harayasu

Als ik zou moeten kiezen, dan koos ik de rechter, omdat die meer in de buurt komt van mijn beeld van een duikhorloge. Toen ik die linker zag, dacht ik eerst: pilotenhorloge, vooral vanwege die grote cijfers.


----------



## GuySie

Harayasu said:


> Als ik zou moeten kiezen, dan koos ik de rechter, omdat die meer in de buurt komt van mijn beeld van een duikhorloge. Toen ik die linker zag, dacht ik eerst: pilotenhorloge, vooral vanwege die grote cijfers.


De linker is geïnspireerd op een Sinn 657 en dat is ook een pilotenhorloge (ondanks de timing bezel):


----------



## EricSW

Harayasu said:


> Als ik zou moeten kiezen, dan koos ik de rechter, omdat die meer in de buurt komt van mijn beeld van een duikhorloge. Toen ik die linker zag, dacht ik eerst: pilotenhorloge, vooral vanwege die grote cijfers.


Het moet ook niet persé een duikershorloge worden hoor, was meer een uitgangspunt. Maakt mij persoonlijk niks uit of het uiteindelijk een pilotenhorloge is of een duiker. Vliegen of duiken ga ik er sowieso niet mee...


----------



## joost73

ik weet het niet ... ik van alles van seiko gehad en de rechter is gewoon goed, de linker doet me veel aan een mod skx007 denken die ik veel gemaakt heb.
Ik zou de rechter nemen met geheel zwarte kast .... staat 'm erg goed en je ziet ze niet zoveel voorbij komen :-!


----------



## EricSW

Bedankt voor alle reacties. Ik heb mijn keus gemaakt! Ben vanmiddag op de rikketikbeurs langsgelopen bij Rob van Monsterwatches en heb de twee Seiko's vergeleken. Ik heb er een besteld met wat kleine aanpassingen en deze wordt deze week verstuurd. Dus van de week laat ik zien wat het geworden is.:-!


----------



## EricSW

Het is de 'Sinn-Seiko' geworden. Fantastisch horloge! Ik heb de witte secondewijzer laten veranderen in een rode en heb de originele band vervangen voor een zogenaamde 'Lumpy'-band. Vind het zelf een erg geslaagde combinatie! Rob vn Monsterwatches heeft hem aangepast en geleverd.










en een phone-fotootje om de pols:


----------



## joost73

van harte met je nieuwe aanwinst, dat ziet er prima uit :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi ding hoor!! Heeft een 4r15 uurwerk dacht ik, toch? Dat op zich maakt het al de moeite waard om te kopen, het wordt zo onderhand een beetje saai met al die 7s26 Seiko's. Ik heb 4 mechanische Seiko's (ook nog 1 Quartz en 1 Kinetic) en die zijn allevier voorzien van hetzelfde 7s26 uurwerk. Prima ding opzich hoor, drie van de vier lopen binnen 10 sec. per dag, maar een mens wil ook wel eens wat afwisseling ;-)


----------



## -=RC=-

Mooie keuze :-!

Geniet ervan.


----------



## HertogJanNL

EricSW said:


> Het is de 'Sinn-Seiko' geworden. Fantastisch horloge! Ik heb de witte secondewijzer laten veranderen in een rode en heb de originele band vervangen voor een zogenaamde 'Lumpy'-band. Vind het zelf een erg geslaagde combinatie! Rob vn Monsterwatches heeft hem aangepast en geleverd.


Gaaf hoor! Vond dit horloge altijd al erg gaaf. Heb onbewust voor die wijzers gekozen op mijn 007 mod, ook met rode secondewijzer. En die lumpy band is geweldig!

Het (kleinere) broertje van jouw SRP zegt hallo:


----------



## Temperarely

EricSW said:


> Het is de 'Sinn-Seiko' geworden. Fantastisch horloge! Ik heb de witte secondewijzer laten veranderen in een rode en heb de originele band vervangen voor een zogenaamde 'Lumpy'-band. Vind het zelf een erg geslaagde combinatie! Rob vn Monsterwatches heeft hem aangepast en geleverd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en een phone-fotootje om de pols:


Jaaa, hij is mooi geworden. |>

Gefeliciteerd. :-!

Erg apart met die rode wijzer.

proost , Elf


----------



## EricSW

Ik wil erg graag een rood gestreepte Maratac-band op de Seiko, maar die zijn vrij moeilijk hierheen te krijgen. Iemand een tip? 

De site waar je ze in de USA kan bestellen levert alleen boven de 50 dollar voor een normaal tarief, anders kost het echt de hoofdprijs aan verzenkosten.

In de NL verkochten ze iets soortgelijks bij Yaffle, maar die hebben geen voorraad meer. heb daar wel een blauw gestreepte van, maar dat staat niet op deze Seiko...


----------



## -=RC=-

Is een Toshi-strap niks voor je?

Toshi Straps! Handmade leather watch straps - gallery


----------



## EricSW

Dat zijn mooie banden, ik ben echter niet op zoek naar een leren band. Een Maratac-band is van nylon.


----------

